# Wood Lathe For Sale



## DLorine (Apr 10, 2006)

Check out my ad under General Merchandise for a wood lathe in the 2cool classifieds.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I can't tell from the picture but is that a Grizzly lathe. It kinda looks like a Harbor freight lathe too. I gave the one I had like that away. In fact the guy thats got it is making some find looking pens with it.


----------



## DLorine (Apr 10, 2006)

The name on the side of it says HDC Homier Distributing Wood Lathe. My dad bought it awhile back but never used it as far as I know. He passed away. If you know anyone that would be interested in it please let me know. 
Thanks, Dman


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sorry about your Dad.

Will do Dman.


----------

